
Pipe pressure 12 times too high before gas explosions - chmaynard
https://www.wpri.com/news/new-england/massachusetts/pipe-pressure-12-times-too-high-before-gas-explosions/1457034544
======
sp332
Why is the NTSB doing the investigation?

~~~
digikata
Short answer, it's within the purview assigned to the NTSB.

Longer answer: pipelines are a form of bulk material transport and are a non-
trivial bit of transportation infrastructure. The NTSB seems like not too bad
a place to assign accident investigation for pipeline accidents.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Transportation_Safety...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Transportation_Safety_Board)

